# Esquema de transmisor AM



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 10, 2006)

Les propongo un circuito muy sencillo para la modulación de audio en amplitud

El circuito consta de un amplificador de audio y un oscilador de radiofrecuencia. El oscilador se construye alrededor de Q1 y sus componentes asociados, el circuito tanque compuesto por L1 y VC1 esta calculado para resonar entre 500kHz a 1600KHz, que es la banda del AM comercial. Cabe aclarar que la frecuencia de oscilación se ajusta por medio del capacitor variable VC1. La etapa del amplificador de audio la componen Q2 y sus componentes asociados. El nivel de modulación se ajusta por medio del potenciometro P1.

Espero que te sea de utilidad,
Saludos


----------



## Radical_Edgnet (Mar 14, 2006)

Li-ion una regunta, donde se pone el input.
Que puedo hacer si quiero tomar la señal de un cd player o algo parecido


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2006)

Sencillo, solo sigue el diagrama que te anexo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ermac 03 (Abr 16, 2006)

El microfon que utiliza, ¿de que tipo es?
pregunto porque en el plano indica que tiene 3 terminales de conexion y esa es la parte que no comprendo
Gracias


----------



## Jorf (Abr 16, 2006)

Es un micrófono del tipo electrec seguramente, se caracteriza por tener un mini amplificador dentro.


----------



## fire00m (Abr 25, 2006)

puedo colocar algun circuito integrado o configuracion para darle mas potencia? cual?
eso seria un amplificador de RF o uno simple de audio en donde quitamos el parlante y colocamos la antena..

conoces algunos parametros de diseño adicionales a los normales "Vcc/2 ,etc" en donde puedas ayudar a generar un modelo para saber como contruiste el transmisor..

gracias..


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 10, 2006)

El tema es sencillo. Al ser una frecuencia bastante baja, sobre los 1000Khz, seria interesante ver si mediante un transistor de la frecuencia adecuada podria modular amplificando la señal de salida del pequeño circuito antes descrito.


He estado haciendo pruebas con el EWB y parece que mediante el circuito que os pongo aumentamos unas 40 veces la ganancia. He calculado sobre una impedancia de antena de 50ohms.
Logicamente hay que sustituir el transistor por uno mas adecuado. 

Esos radiomaniacos que respondan algo o si saben algun modo mas eficaz de conseguir algo mas de potencia que lo hagan saber en el hilo, ya que por lo menos a mi me interesa conseguir una cobertura mas amplificadora de la emisora y siendo una frecuencia tan baja debe ser facil.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 10, 2006)

El microfono que utiliza imagino que utiliza el sistema PHANTOM, es decir, precisa de una pequeña alimentación ya que esta basado en condensador.


----------



## jorge braum (Ene 6, 2007)

C1 es un condensador variable de 500pf,cualquier radio de am lo lleva,tambien existen a kilos en el mercado.es el condensador de sintonia del transmisor.suelen llevar tres patillas,porque los venden en tamdem,pues los receptores normales de am,son superheterodinos y necesitan,un segundo condensador para la parte osciladora,movidos por el mismo eje,junto al de sintonia.
solo debes utilizar la central ke y cualkiera de un extremo.
los venden en miniatura,faciles de colocar,y aislamiento de mica.


----------



## osman (Abr 21, 2007)

una pregunita amigos...

este circuito tanque es el que que gerenera la frecuencia a la que voy a transmitir?
que frecuencia sintonizo en mi radio am casero para poder captar mi transmision?
con esta formula:  ?







ayuda porfis..


----------



## spurs21 (Ene 2, 2008)

hola amigos, he armado el circuito que puso li ion en protoboard, y no hace nada  , el mirofono es de dos terminales y lo adapte para poder conectarlo bien, el problema es la bonina ya que no logro conseguir una de 200uH alguien podria decirme como hacerla? y respecto al capacitor variable, tampoco lo he conseguido, solo consegui unos trimmers pero segun se son de menor capacitancia maximos hasta 10pf, pero creo que puedo ir probando con diferentes capacitores, en si el problema siento que es la bobina de 200uH. Espero sus respuestas y saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2008)

spurs21 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos, he armado el circuito que puso li ion en protoboard, y no hace nada  , el mirofono es de dos terminales y lo adapte para poder conectarlo bien, el problema es la bonina ya que no logro conseguir una de 200uH alguien podria decirme como hacerla? y respecto al capacitor variable, tampoco lo he conseguido, solo consegui unos trimmers pero segun se son de menor capacitancia maximos hasta 10pf, pero creo que puedo ir probando con diferentes capacitores, en si el problema siento que es la bobina de 200uH. Espero sus respuestas y saludos.



Las protoboard y las Radiofrecuencias no se llevan bien, cuando armas un circuito de RF lo armas directamente en la placa definitiva.

¿Cual es el problema de la inductancia? Si se calcula y arma bien no deberìa haber problemas en llegar a los 200uH

Saludos


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Ene 27, 2008)

necesito que si me podrian ayudar con un transmisor de am


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola 
Este circuito te puede servir,en mis tiempos de estudiante hice muchos experimentos de este tipo si funcionan,claro que alli los radios a pilas y baterias eran AM/FM y facil en un lugar de Lima Llamado Paruro encontrabamos radios usados de los cuales desarmabamos el condensador variable (sintonia) y la bobina de ferrita,quizas en tu pais tambien puedas encontrar lugares donde vendan esos radios antiguos a pilas ,sacas la bobina de ferrita y el condensador variable y armas el circuito.

El primer transistor (el que amplifica la señal proveniente del parlante que funciona como microfono) actúa como modulador sobre la portadora generada por el segundo, el cual oscila a la frecuencia establecida por el conjunto bobina-condensador variable. El grupo RC colocado a su base polariza adecuadamente la misma.La oscilación se consigue realimentando el colector a la base por un condensador de 100pF.Supongo que entenderas que el circuito "tanque" para la oscilación seria la bobina de ferrita y el condensador variable de un viejo radio AM,moviendo el condensador cambias la estacion,hablas por el parlante y en un radio cercano vas buscando el lugar donde se escucha mas fuerte porque tambien se presentan sus armonicas. La antena se coloca al colector, previo desacople por medio de un pequeño capacitor y cuanto más larga mejor.Los transistores son este caso PNP y de uso general sirven los de uso general.

Suerte en tu proyecto.

Jorge Flores Vergaray


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Ene 28, 2008)

gracias muchacho me salvo la vida cuando tenga dudas le digo gracias todobien 

por si algo su msn para las dudas


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> [...] radios usados de los cuales desarmabamos el condensador variable (sintonia) y la bobina de ferrita,quizas en tu pais tambien puedas encontrar lugares donde vendan esos radios antiguos a pilas ,sacas la bobina de ferrita y el condensador variable y armas el circuito.[...]


Tambien se podrian emplear los radios viejos para modificarlos y establecer una banda fuera de la FM como los 130 MHz y hacer una especie de tranceptor que no "cuele" en la FM comercial.

Ademas si tienen suerte, pueden que se consigan un radio con un frecuenciometro (sintonia con capacitor variable, no varicap) y usarlo para sus experimentos de RF.

Hablando de frecuenciometros, aqui les dejo uno, ya probado (pero no por mi)


----------



## Dano (Ene 28, 2008)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> gracias muchacho me salvo la vida cuando tenga dudas le digo gracias todobien
> 
> por si algo su msn para las dudas



Creo que éste mensaje tiene poca seriedad frente al foro, José, no puedes decir que no te han ayudado en el foro, como minimo podrías exponer tus dudas aquí, para que sean contestadas y todos aprendamos.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Ene 28, 2008)

ok dano esque no he estudiado esto a la totalidad no es que sea poco serio el msj pero ud sabe que en colombia se habla distinto y los que no sean de alli no entenderan bueno al tema


el peruano que pena sera que ud ya armo el transmisor que ud me dijo que me publico 

esque tengo muchas dudas el tal tornillo sin fin
... en fin


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Dano tiene toda la razon! Si pides el msn de un usuario cualquiera, estas menospreciando el valor de nuestros mensajes!


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 28, 2008)

lo del messenger no es una buena solucion,estamos para compartir lo poco o mucho que sabemos y nos leen miles,aqui pongo un circuito con mayor potencia y mas facil de entender creo,como siempre la base son la bobina de ferrita y el condensador variable sintonizador de un radio viejo,es el circuito "tanque" lo que determina la frecuencia de transmisión.





Este circuito se limita deliberadamente en salida de energía de transmision para no violar las normas, pero proporcionará una modulación de amplitud de voz sobre la banda de onda media. El circuito está en dos partes, un amplificador de audio y un oscilador del RF. 
El oscilador se construye alrededor de del transistor Q1 y de sus componentes asociados. El circuito L1 y C1 (bobina de ferrita y condensador variable de sintonia de un radio usado) son el circuito tanque que oscila alrededor de 500kHz a 1600KHz que es la banda comercial de AM,no muy usada al menos en mi pais. 
 El resistor R2 tiene un papel importante en este circuito. Se asegura de que la oscilación no sea desviada por una resistencia interna muy baja del emisorde Q1, y también aumenta la impedancia de la entrada de modo que la señal de la modulación no sea atenuada. La frecuencia de oscilación se ajusta con C1 variable que figura como 500pF en el circuito,en otras revistas figura como 365 pF. 
El transistor Q2 esta polarizado como amplificador  de emisor común . El micrófono es un electret o microfono de condensador que podemos sacar de una radio grabadora de cassetes usada,ojo que estos micros necesitan polarizarse en voltaje lo que se hace por medio de R1 de 1 K, la cantidad de modulación del trasnmisor  se ajusta con el potenciometro 4.7k amarrado como resistencia variable con una pata al aire. 
Una antena no es necesaria, pero unos 30cm de alambre se pueden utilizar en el colector para aumentar la ganancia del transmisor.
Como veras este circuito es mas claro que el anterior y ñlos componente mas faciles de encontrar,ua vez armado se pone cerca un radio receptor AM y moviendo la sintonia del radio o el trasmisor escucharas un aullido,significa que esta oscilando hay q alejarse del parlante para evitar la realimentacion.
Suerte en el proyecto

Saludos desde Lima Perú.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 28, 2008)

Quizas el circuito no se nota bien con el enlace,lo envio como imagen en archivo adjunto


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Si se nota! solo hay que clickiarlo!


----------



## BLANKO20 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que participo en el foro y necesito aclarar ciertos aspectos. 
Necesito crear el Modulador para una clase de telecomunicaciones, tengo en claro la parte teorica (S. moduladora, S. Portadora, inidce modulacion, etc...); el problema es que necesito familiarizarme con la parte tecnica y necesito armar dicho sipositivo.

Mi duda es acerca de algunos elementos del circuito que no logro identificar (ni siquiera buscando en internet   ) en fin quisiera que me ayudaran a identificar los siguientes dispositivos mostrados en las imagenes.

de antemano les agradesco su atensión y sigan con el foro ya que tienen muy buenos articulos!


----------



## mariols (Mar 6, 2008)

De cuanto es la potencia y alcanze de la señal?


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 6, 2008)

ahh de cuanta potencia es el transmisor  como consiguio la bobina


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2008)

La primera foto es un condensador electrolitico de 10uF

La segunda foto es un condensador no polarizado (cerámico) de 100pF , lo otro que se ve es una bobina de nucleo de ferrita


----------



## BLANKO20 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> La primera foto es un condensador electrolitico de 10uF
> 
> La segunda foto es un condensador no polarizado (cerámico) de 100pF , lo otro que se ve es una bobina de nucleo de ferrita



Gracias amigo! de cuanto tiene que ser la bobina?!?! o con el nucleo de ferrita voy a variar la frecuencia?!?!
Gracias!


----------



## BLANKO20 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> [...]Este circuito te puede servir,en mis tiempos de estudiante hice muchos experimentos de este tipo si funcionan,claro que alli los radios a pilas y baterias eran AM/FM y facil en un lugar de Lima Llamado Paruro encontrabamos radios usados de los cuales desarmabamos el condensador variable (sintonia) y la bobina de ferrita,quizas en tu pais tambien puedas encontrar lugares donde vendan esos radios antiguos a pilas ,sacas la bobina de ferrita y el condensador variable y armas el circuito.[...]



Hola, necesito realizar el mismo proyecto, solo que no me queda claro un punto.
Cuando dices que puedo tomar la bobina de ferrita y el condensador (en Mexico es capacitor, pero en fin...), te refieres al SINTONIZADOR del radio?!?!? 
tengo varios Walkman en mi casa y quiero reciclar el circuito tanque de uno de ellos, solo que quiero saber que paarte es la que voy a utilizar. 
Gracias por tu atensión![/quote]


----------



## jmlarias (Mar 13, 2008)

Necesito saber si alguien ha montado este circuito con efectividad(me refiero al circuito propuesto por LI-ION) , porque lo hice y no hace nada. Todo esta como en el diagrama y la entrada es con un reproductor de mp3 pero no pude hacerlo transmitir en ninguna estacion AM.


----------



## XroyECAX (Mar 20, 2008)

yo hice el que esta en otro temario del foro en me funciono es siempre en amplitud modulada....conmigo ya van 3 los que hicieron el CKTO con resultados satisfactorios.......nose si te inteza ojearlo


----------



## mariols (Mar 21, 2008)

claro q me interesaria ojearlo 
puedes enviarme el link¿?


----------



## dnschosen (Mar 25, 2008)

hola hlola amigos soy muy novado en esto de la electronica sabes no lo logro indentificar el microfono en el diagrama







supongo que el microfo es el circulo color morado o me equivoco espero puedan aclarar mis dudas saludos


----------



## dnschosen (Mar 25, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> Quizas el circuito no se nota bien con el enlace,lo envio como imagen en archivo adjunto





hola hola amigo de casualidad podrias postear la lista de componentes de tramisor de FM por favor! y si no es mucho pedir   puedes poner otro diagramita pero con el nombre de los componentes por favor!  

gracias hasta luegoo saludos


----------



## VichoT (Mar 26, 2008)

Holas.dnschosen. tenes razon el microfono es el circulo coor morado.

Otra cosa or si no leiste bn el titulo de ete post Dice :"Esquema de transmisor AM" y no de Fm ahy ya otros temas ke te entregan eskematicos de TX de FM solo debes leer con atensión los titulos delos temas.

BYE!


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 28, 2008)

Para modular en AM hay que variar la señal de la portadora en la alimentación del transistor o válvula que transporta la señal, en este caso no se da esa característica, se modula en la base por lo cual la señal saldrá distorsionada, ya que habría que modular en el colector, para que no de esa distorsión.
Antonio


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González (Sep 23, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> Este circuito te puede servir,en mis tiempos de estudiante hice muchos experimentos de este tipo si funcionan,claro que alli los radios a pilas y baterias eran AM/FM y facil en un lugar de Lima Llamado Paruro encontrabamos radios usados de los cuales desarmabamos el condensador variable (sintonia) y la bobina de ferrita,quizas en tu pais tambien puedas encontrar lugares donde vendan esos radios antiguos a pilas ,sacas la bobina de ferrita y el condensador variable y armas el circuito.
> 
> El primer transistor (el que amplifica la señal proveniente del parlante que funciona como microfono) actúa como modulador sobre la portadora generada por el segundo, el cual oscila a la frecuencia establecida por el conjunto bobina-condensador variable. El grupo RC colocado a su base polariza adecuadamente la misma.La oscilación se consigue realimentando el colector a la base por un condensador de 100pF.Supongo que entenderas que el circuito "tanque" para la oscilación seria la bobina de ferrita y el condensador variable de un viejo radio AM,moviendo el condensador cambias la estacion,hablas por el parlante y en un radio cercano vas buscando el lugar donde se escucha mas fuerte porque tambien se presentan sus armonicas. La antena se coloca al colector, previo desacople por medio de un pequeño capacitor y cuanto más larga mejor.Los transistores son este caso PNP y de uso general sirven los de uso general.
> ...






Hola "Señor Jorge Flores", he tomado éste modelo de circuito pero he tenido problemas con la bobina pues realmente no tengo bien claro como cuales son las pautas para la realización de la bobina. Bueno, la verdad éste circuito lo había encontrado en otra página y en ella explicaban que se debía enbobinar un núcleo de ferrita con 50 vueltas y que variando la posicion del núcleo respecto a la bobina se obtenía la variación de frecuencia, pero realmente esto es muy incómodo, y quisiera saber si hay otra manera de realizar esto algo más sencillo. Por ejemplo si hay una bobina vairable, no lo se, o si se puede modificar el cto tanque de manera que se tenga q variar la capacitancia con una especie de trimer o capacitor variable, de una manera tal que no se tenga q tocar la bobina.

Y bueno si alguno de ustedes los asistentes del foro me puede dar una explicación de como se hacen las bobinas, especificaciones para obtener el valor de la inductancia, trucos para hacer una.

Ya tengo montado el cto en un protoboard, aunque según leí en un foro, creo q en éste, explicaban que este tipo de ctos no se la llevan bien con las protoboard. 

Haciendo pruebas del cto logré obtener el aullido que ud menciona, pero por más que intenté no pude apreciar lo que supuestamente estaba transmitiendo.

Tengo una duda sobre la polaridad del micrófono, yo tome la polaridad + - mirando el cto de arriba a abajo, espero no estar equivocado, o que en un caso peor el micrófono se encuentre averiado.



Espero su pronta respuesta.

De antemano gracias a ud y a todos los participantes de este foro, por compartir los conocimientos y q otros non informemos de temas tan interesntes y prácticos para nuestras carreras como para la vida...

*Gracias*


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González (Sep 23, 2008)

La verdad, he estado tomando la posibilidad de cambiar el cto en caso tal que no tenga éxito con la bobina, hay un cto que se ha mostrado en este foro, es el q voy a adjuntar al final, creo q voy a la fija con éste cto ya que se varía es un capacitor lo cual es mucho más sencillo que estar manipulando una bobina.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 23, 2008)

Amigos todos de este hilo, hace unos días que vengo dandole miradas esporádicas a este hilo. Había decidido no participar, sólo mirar su evolución pero, siempre hay un pero, hoy noté algo en el último diagrama publicado, que es el mismo que publicó Li-Ion en el primer post del hilo, y noto que existen ciertas definiciones erradas, cómo de costumbre, por los malos habitos de llamar las cosas por nombres que no corresponden con las definiciones.

El título del hilo dice: *Esquema de transmisor AM* pero, ninguno de los esquemas se corresponde con tal cosa: TRANSMISOR AM.

Les recuerdo que la sigla AM , proviene de una contracción creada con las iniciales de "Amplitud Modulation", así mismo, en idioma inglés. En español debería ser MA, por "Modulación de Amplitud" que, al final de cuentas es lo que significa.

FM proviene de "Frecuency Modulation", de nuevo del idioma inglés. En espàñol se debería indicar cómo MF o "Modulación de Frecuencia".

"Modulación" significa modificación o deformación y, para los efectos de lo que nos compete, en este hilo, lo que se pretende modificar es la forma de una señal por efecto de otra señaL O sea, vamos a "MODULAR" una señal de "Radio Frecuencia" con una señal de "Audio Frecuencia".

Cuando se modula en AMPLITUD, la señal de audio debe ser aplicada aplicada a una de las etapas de amplificadorcación de RF, bien sea intermedia o final, en función de que se produzca una modífica de la POTENCIA de la señal RF o portadora .

NUNCA se podrá "Modular en Amplitud" aplicando la señal de audio directamente a un oscilador, cómo es el caso de los dos diagramas mostrados en este hilo, en especial el primero indicado por Li-Ion que* es un transmisor de FM para la banda comercial asignada para transmisiones en AM.
*

Y es aquí donde está el error: Es un transmisor para transmitir en frecuencias comprendidas entre los 500 KHz y los 1600 KHz.

Esta parte del espectro radio-eléctrico está reservada, en el mundo entero, para emisiones de operadoras comerciales de radio con transmisores de "Modulación de Amplitud", siglas aceptadas internacionalmente cómo AM.

Los dos diagramas mostrados aquí no tienen amplificador, ni intermedios, ni finales y, las señales de audio se aplican, una directamente a la base del TR oscilador - caso Li-Ion - y en el otro - caso José Flores -, se aplica al emisor del TR oscilador también. En este último caso SÍ HAY UNA COMPONENTE DE MODULACIÓN DE AMPLITUD pero, sería una mezcla espúrea entre AM y FM pués, las vartiaciones de tensión de alimentación, en un oscilador, inevitablemente resultan en variaciones de su frecuencia.

En este momento no tengo a mano un link o diagrama de un TX modulado en AM. En la red he visto varios de ellos. Si lo encuentro antes, les posteo el link o el diagrama.

En cualquier frecuencia o banda del espectro radio-eléctrico, se puede modular con cualquier tipo de sistema conocido para tal fin. Ni la banda ni la frecuencia determinan el tipo de modulación empleada, si es que la hay. También hay transmisiones codificadas sin modulación. Véase "CW" o "Keyed CW": "Ond Contínua Conmutada". Se utiliza para para transmisiónes tipo telegráfico en código MORSE.

Saludos:


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Sep 23, 2008)

Hola Manuel , no habia entrado al foro y recibi tu mensaje personal y conteste alli directo al correo , por supuesto que hacer una bobina variable es muy incomodo por eso mismo recomendé que buscaras un radio antiguo mejor  de esos q se hacian con transistores y uses el circuito tanque hecho sobre una bobina de ferrita que es facil de reconocer y el condensador variable de hecho cuando escribi me referi a mis experiencias usando partes usadas de radios descartados , la misión del tanque en un radio A M es la misma tanto en transmision como en recepción y es la de resonar o sintonizar una frecuencia dada y rechazar las vecinas la combinacio L C es la determina esa frecuencia y la fórmula teorica es simple aunque aproximada los valores clásicos de condensador variable son del orden de los 365 uuF y los puedes encontrar en los radios antiguos de tubo o transistor aqui te linkeo un esquema tomado de este foro de simple receptor  A M donde se ve esta combinacion que sirve tambien para transmitir
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/receptor-AM/receptor-AM.gif
Sobre los electrec lo importante es encontrar el terminal negativo tal como te escribi que es por medio de un multimetro buscando continuidad entre uno de los contactos y la carcasa metalica del micro ese es el menos la otra lleva la resistencia polarizadora y de alli mismo sale para el condensador que lo acopla a la siguiente etapa
Te envio un link a mi blog donde se aprecia la conexion del electrec de dos patas en un preamp
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2008/05/preamplificador-para-electrec-con-op.html

saludos desde Lima Perú


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González (Sep 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias Señor Jorge Flóres por el cto que me envió, es mucho más sencillo y además posee menos componentes que los anteriores, pero tengo una duda en cuanto al acople del cto con la bobina.
Adjunto la imagen:

Gracias


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González (Sep 27, 2008)

Algo que no había caído en cuenta es que el nombre de la página que adjunto se llama "https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/receptor-AM/receptor-AM.gif",          RECEPTOR de AM, ¿está seguro de haber adjuntado el archivo que éra?, no cree haber cometido algún error?, pues simplemente lo digo por el nombre que lleva, espero no equivocarme.

Otra pregunta que tengo es ¿donde va el micrófono ?

Gracias


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola Manuel parece que no pude explicarme bien o confundistes la referencia , como tu problema era el de la bobina te envié el diagrama de un sencillo RECEPTOR de AM haciendote mención que el circuito tanque de un receptor tomado de alguna radio antigua puede servir igual para construir un oscilador - emisor en el caso de la figura que tomé del mismo foro , la bobina tiene una toma media sin embrago para construir un sencillo tanque LC esta derivación puede ir al ire , el otro simbolo que has copiado es el de un auricular de alta impedancia de 2 k (antiguos) este esquema de radio RECEPTOR captaba las ondas por una antena larga , las seleccionaba en el tanque LC cuya frecuencia variaba con el condensador variable de 365 uuF y la bobina de ferrita fija de 200 mH de alli un simple diodo de germanio rectificaba la onda portadora completa y se extraia el audio acoplando por condensador hacia el transistor que tenia como carga de colector el auricular magnetico de alta impedancia de 2k mostrado alli se escuchaba la radio AM con bastante ruido e inestable pero por su sencillez era un circuito muy popular , mi intención fue mostrar que la sintonia es mas facil hacerla con el condensador variable de una radio antigua , mencionaba que en mi pais habia un mercado donde se encontraban cientos o miles de bobinas o condensadores variables usados en donde los estudiantes comprabamos para experimentar ese lugar en Lima Perú se llama Paruro o tambien Tacora y claro ahora con las radio digitales no es tan facil encontrar estas piezas de radio a transistor , tambien pude ver el cicuito que sugeristes hacer y claro es mas sencillo siempre y cuando utilizes el condensador variable de sintonia y la bobina de ferrita de una radio en deshuso , como te escribí en el mensaje privado que envie estos circuitos se prueban en dos partes :
-Construyes el oscilador y lo alimentas en audio con la salida de un walkman o radio pequeño en serie con una resistencia de unos 5 K si tu oscilador esta funcionando la salida de tu walkman o reproductor mp3 se escuchara en la radio sin aullido porque no hay micro por donde realimentar ,veras q moviendo el cond variable se mueve la estación.
Hecho esto se prueba el amplificador de micro , armas el circuito considerando que en un electrec de dos patas concurren la resistencia de polarización y el condensador de acople hacia la siguiente etapa amplificadora , la salida final de este conjunto amplificador de micro la pones en algun amplificador de audio o cuidando de usar el volumen mas bajo en la entrada de linea de la tarjeta de sonido de audio de la PC no en la entrada micro porque esta soporta solo hasta 1 V pp y puedes ver si funciona poniendo el grabador de sonido de windows  o algun programa de grabacion como el Audacity configurando la entrada de grabacion en grabacion por linea , asi veras la calidad que obtienes con este micro ,hecho esto unes al oscilador y tu transmisor AM deberá estar funcionando correctamente.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Sep 27, 2008)

Para el nuevo circuito que piensas implementar y es mas sencillo de calibrar he hecho las marcas correspondientes al tanque LC y el punto donde se unen la etapa moduladora de audio y el oscilador .
En cuanto al electrec normalmente son de dos patas , veras que hay uno de los terminales claramente unidos a masa , el mas grande , ese definitavamente va la tierra el otro terminar es la salida del mic y alli se unen la resistencia de polarizacion y el condensador de acoplamiento 






Aqui veras mas claro como se conecta , el simbolo del mic es por supuesto para el electrec


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González (Sep 29, 2008)

Muchas gracias señor Jorge Flores por sus respuestas en tan poco tiempo.
En cuanto al micrófono de dos patas lo tengo, mi pregunta ahora es que hago con el terminal que quedaría faltando, osea pongo el microfono en el cto pero me quedaría un terminal en el cto por conectar, ¿cual seria esa?, envio el cto sin el microfono y ud me dirá como instalo el micrófono. En la imagen coloco nombres y números para poder entender la configuración que me quiere explicar.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola Manuel ya vi la imagen , gracias por avisarme al correo ,bueno segun indicas en la foto el terminal 2 seria la tierra es decir el terminal del electrec que va unido a mas comprueba con un multimetro , entonces 2 va con C.
El terminal 1 seria la salida del electrec la pata del medio aislada de masa , bueno , hay que unir A con B y de esa union hacer la conexión con el terminal  1 , como te escribi en este terminal concurren la resistencia de polarizacion del electrec y el condensador de salida q acopla la etapa amplificadora de audio , no te olvides de probar esta etapa en un amp de audio aparte para comprobar la calidad de sonido.
Suerte y saludos desde Lima Perú , cualquier novedad por favor avisa al correo , aqui los mensajes cambian muy rapido en horas.


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González (Oct 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias, y bueno, fuí a la tienda de electrónica pero no conesguí ese tipo de capacitores, así que decidí poner varios capacitores en paralelo hasta consegir el valor deseado junto con un capcitor variable.
El problema es que el capacitor variable sólo lo consigo de 12-70 pF y me tocarina varios de 100pF ya que esos son los valores de los capacitores que posee la tienda.
Me ofrecieron un cacitor variable de 400p pero posee como 8 terminales pero no me dieron información de cuales eran las que debía usar, no se por cual decidirme, ¿hay algún problema si uso 5 o 6 capacitores hasta obtener el valor deeado?

Alguno de los demás asistentes al foro podrían responder para tener otras opiniones, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 1, 2008)

Ya conteste en el correo y lo vuelvo a poner aqui , necesitas un capacitor variable de 0 a 365 uuF si pones 3 fijos de 100 uuF en paralelo con un variable de 12 a 70 uuF solo podrias sintonizar entre 312 y 370 uuf con lo cual con suerte pescarias solo un par de emisoras o te irias muy a los extremos , que raro que no consigas un radio AM usado habian unos portatiles muy baratos , el variable de 400 pf esta bien y claro que tiene otros contactos porque se mueven en paralelos algunas tomas y tambien hay trimer ,solo debes experimentar con las principales y buscar en internet alguna data , una vez mas usa un variable de 400 pf y una ferrita de 200 u H como dice el circuito y una antena de minimo 50 cm pero sobre todo no olvides que estas en AM si ni dispones de un radio AM para sintonizar los que transmites entonces estas perdiendo el tiempo , el radio FM solo captaria una armonica muy lejana y debil.


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González (Oct 5, 2008)

Una pregunta, hay algún tipo de fórmula ¿que me de los valores de la bobina y el capacitor a utilizar?, para el cto tanque.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 5, 2008)

estas son para un transmisor de fm, pero t muestra como variando la capacitancia y la bobina varia la frecuencia. tambien varia la longitud de los dipolos o antena.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 5, 2008)

Un oscilador LC está formado por una bobina y un condensador en paralelo. Su funcionamiento se basa en el almacenamiento de energía en forma de carga eléctrica en el condensador y en forma de campo magnético en la bobina , la frecuencia central donde el Q del tanque es màximo un mìnimo de Q= 10 para rechazar las frecuencias vecinas viene dada por 






F se mide en Hertzios, C en Faradios y L en Henrios
por ejemplo para construir una bobina en el rango AM (540-1600 Khz) aproximadamente se puede construir la bobina L. Consiste en 100 vueltas de alambre AWG28 sobre un tubo plástico hueco de 1 pulgada de diámetro. Una vez terminada la bobina debe cubrirse con barniz que permita fijar las espiras. Para fijarla al chasis puede montarse aislada mediante un soporte por supuesto ,el capacitor variable es un tandem común de sintonía de un cuerpo de alguna radio usada.

Hay tablas para calcular estos tanques en internet , ojalà llegue el enlace:

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Calculators/LC-Calculator.htm

Suerte


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola a todos!..Lo que estoy tratando de hacer es un receptor de AM el cual con tener un alcanze de 700m ya seria suficiente ya que solo tengo que transmitir hasta la casa de un amigo que vive a 300m de mi casa..Me gustaria que este transmisor no funcione a frecuencias comerciales..solo para evitar recepciones no deseadas por otras personas...Alguien me podria dar alguna recomendacion?
Desde ya muchas pero muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González (Oct 5, 2008)

Muchas gracias Señor Flores por el enlace, será de mucha ayuda. No sólo para mi...


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González (Oct 20, 2008)

El cto que me recomendaron no me ha dado resultado, ¿hay alguna manera de revisarlo por partes para saber donde se encuentra el error?.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 20, 2008)

Claramente hay dos etapas : una amplificadora de micro que consigue variar la modular al oscilador .
Una etapa osciladora muy simple.
Lo primero es segurarse la etapa osciladora ,insisto en dos cosas , desde mis tiempos de escolar ( hace muchisimos años) esperimenté con los transmisores  de radio en esos años (inicios de los 70's) el AM era norma , usaba microfonos de carbon de los telefonos , y siempre funcionaron , eso si, siempre utilizando bobinas y condensadores de radioreceptores usados ,siempre que queria devanar una bobina tenia problemas.
Otra cosas es que si se va a transmitir en AM (540 -1600 kh) hay que tener un radio AM , que en estos tiempos son escasos ,en un receptor digital de FM no se escuchara nada, si como escribistes conseguistes un aullido al acercarlo a un receptor es que está oscilando , posiblemente si las bobinas o condensadores no estan centradas en los valores pedidos estara en otra frecuencia que el radio ceptor no podra captar, bueno en mi caso siempre he trabajado con osciloscopio y podia visualizar claramente las oscilaciones de esa frecuencia.
si el oscilador esta bien y tiene su antena estara trasmitiendo una portadora en blanco , en una de las graficas indique donde se cortaria para inyectar una señal de audio externa , mp3 , radio a pilas ,etc, esta señal debe modular al oscilador y se debe escuchar en el radio receptor.
Si esto funciona el error esta en la etapa de audio , hay que revisarla y probarla en algun amplificador o en la entrada audio de la tarjeta de sonido de PC alli se debe ver su calidad o si esta saturando o cortando el audio.
Este es el circuito mas sencillo que existe y debe funcionar para mí el problema seria las bobinas y que no estas usando un condensador de sintonia adecuado ,en los condensadores de radio hay 6 terminales , has todas las pruebas posibles para saber cual es el que debes usar.


----------



## duncansito (Feb 27, 2009)

hola alguien me podria ayudar para como relaizar un transmiro y un receptor sm a un fe=940KHz y fmax=990KHz  y fmin=890KHzy los pasos para poder diñear elcircuito de ante,mano gracias


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 27, 2009)

hola amigo aqui tienes un trsmisor de am  para que empieses  y luego te puedo alcanzare un amplificador pàra que le des mas potencia soy klein desde el peru


----------



## nelsonmelo (Abr 18, 2009)

q tal amigos del foro.........esta muy buena la información....de todos ustedes...  me podrian ayudar a realizar la bobina que se encuantra en la salida del circuito ramsey del trasnsmisor am ya me mato en buscarla y ni paila ya he conseguido las bobinas de choque y de osc rf  pero me falta la ultima bobina que es de la salida L3 de antemano gracias por las respuestas estare pendiente 

paz inverencial


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 22, 2009)

ola  me puedes pasar el amplificador de AM?


----------



## manza (May 14, 2009)

hola esta muy buena esta información me dejaron hacer un transmisor y receptor y pues no sabia ni por donde arrancarme, ya ahora tengo  buena información gracias a ustedes


----------



## jffarfan (May 18, 2009)

como puedo saber a que frecuencia esta oscilando el transmisor AM, ademas quiero saber si este modelo es para doble banda lateral.....

ayudenme por favor.....


----------



## manza (May 20, 2009)

gracias señores por su ayuda estamos en contacto


----------



## fukks (Dic 21, 2009)

Yo encontre un circuito transmisor de am mucho mas simple y economico, consta de un oscilador de cristal y un transformador de audio. Aqui les paso la pagina http://sci-toys.com/scitoys/scitoys/radio/am_transmitter.html


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo armé el circuito que pusieron al inicio del post, pero no lo armé completo. Hice solo la parte del oscilador, utilizando de tanque un cap y una bobina sacadas de una radio vieja.
De transistor use un BC547B, todo lo de mas esta igual. En la base del transistor le inyecté una señal cuadrada de 1 Khz que venia de un 555.

Probé también variandole la resistencia de emisor del transistor oscilador para aumentar la potencia, ya que segun mis calculos con una resistencia de 220 ohm tengo una Vce de 4.5 V, que es ideal para amplificar. Pero sigue sin funcionar.

Si cometí algun error agradecería que me lo aclarasen.

Saludos


----------



## Transmyser (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola:

Mis respetos para todos ustedes que se dedican al diseño de estos circuitos,nadamas que eso si tengo que hacerles una consulta.
Para hacer el diseño de uno de estos cuales son los pasos necesarios???
que debo calcular primero, que etapas utiliza, a que frecuencia transmitire en fin quiero ver si alguien me puede explicar algo mas detallado, ya que en la uni el maestro me pidio un transmisor de a.m. pero como el es muy buen maestro, quiere que tambien se lo expliquemos, todo muy detallado, nos preguntara que oscilador utilizamos(colpitts ,etc), como calcule la frecuencia en fin.

Espero alguien me pueda ayudar
Saludos y felicidades por el tema


----------



## ronaldmunoz (May 5, 2010)

buenas tardes a todos los compañeros de este Foro, soy de venezuela y soy estudiante de ing electronica... este semestre tengo que armar un trasnmisor en am y un receptor.. que trabajen en la frecuencia de 2000 a 2500khz... alguien podria ayudarme... y si tienen los calculos del diseño mucho les sabria agradecer


----------



## josesin (May 28, 2010)

hola buen dia!!!!!!!!!!!

klein 1974
 el transmisor del documeto que anuncias en PDF en que frecuencia transmite. con los valores determinados en el circuito.

de antemano gracias


----------



## digisk8 (Jun 23, 2010)

hola alguien me podria ayudar...
segun tengo entendido el circuito tanque es el que nos da la frecuencia portadora. (corrijan si estoy equivocado) entonces para medir la frecuencia de oscilacion del tanque tendria que conectar el osciloscopio en la union del inductor y capacitor a positivo o en la union del inductor y capacitor con el colector del transistor...????

por favor me podrian decir, porque no se como medirlo. 

gracias de antemano. 

se cuidan. saludos desde guatemala


----------



## josesin (Jun 23, 2010)

digisk8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
saludos antes que todo


yo tambien soy nuevo en esto de las radiocomunicaciones te sufiero que pruebes en las dos partes que mencines y tomes la que mas te convenga, pero creo q*UE* la conexion es en la parte del transistor. saludos


----------



## digisk8 (Jun 24, 2010)

wazzap! josesin!!

gracias por la respuesta.

eso hare en este preciso instante jaja. comentare mis resultados y dudas.

grascias..
saludos


----------



## t10eggs (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola a todos, disculpen solo una duda que funcion hace la bobina en el transmisor?


----------



## goguma (Sep 23, 2010)

la bobina cumpliria la parte del circuito resonante


----------



## carlitosauro (Oct 2, 2010)

Hola, haber si alguien ya armo este diseño y tambien alguien sabe como hacer una antena  de AM y como levantar la potencia


----------



## t10eggs (Oct 3, 2010)

carlitosauro dijo:


> Hola, haber si alguien ya armo este diseño y tambien alguien sabe como hacer una antena  de AM y como levantar la potencia



este esquematico sirve como para am como para fm, lo que e hecho ya con el fm.. muchas veces en el cap variable pongo capacitores de .001 uf para *QU*e sean de varios picos.. isea ideal fijo.. y es muy facil allarlo en fm..

el problema para am como en el am hay demaciadas perdidas la potencia es muy muy baja..

para lod e la antena te recomiendo cual*QU*ier cable esmaltado..tengo entendido que el cable esmaltado es como el de las bobinas de los transformadores..

bueno sin mas por el momento saludos =)


----------



## electroleidi (Oct 28, 2010)

chicos necesito el diagrama en bloque de un transmisor am.. y que en cada bloque tenga el circuito correspondiente a ese bloque...por favor necesito de su ayuda urgente........


----------



## w3st0ne (Nov 6, 2010)

HOla al foro

ARme este circuito soldandolo porque en protoboard no funcionaria, yo calcule el circuito tanque para trabajar a una sola frecuencia de 200 kHz aprox, y el capacitor de 4.7 uF lo cambie por uno de 1.1 uF. Lo probare y les cuento mis resultados

Muchas Gracias


----------



## marlene (Abr 21, 2012)

hola tengo problemas con mi circuito es un transmisor AM pero no funciona bien no se si m pueden ayudar el problema creo que esta en la bobina espero alguien me pueda decir de cuantas vueltas y el diametro que necesitaria para que sea de 500khz la frecuencia en la que trasmite. http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/interfam/index.htm este es el link del circuito que hice en circuito impreso.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 22, 2012)

marlene dijo:


> hola tengo problemas con mi circuito es un transmisor AM pero no funciona bien no se si m pueden ayudar el problema creo que esta en la bobina espero alguien me pueda decir de cuantas vueltas y el diametro que necesitaria para que sea de 500khz la frecuencia en la que trasmite. http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/interfam/index.htm este es el link del circuito que hice en circuito impreso.


cambia el capacitor de 100pF por uno de AM y listo,o usa un circuito tanque de algun receptor de AM viejo.fijate si emite porque podes poner un preampli para electrec en vez del parlante y el primer transistor....


----------



## marlene (Abr 22, 2012)

gracias por tu ayuda, pero cual de todos los capacitores y cual es uno de AM.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 22, 2012)

vos tenes un circuito tanque que consta de un capacitor de 100pF y la bobina,todo esto en paralelo,sacale ese capacitor y consegui uno de amplitud modulada de los receptores viejos y ponelo en ese lugar.


----------



## marlene (Abr 22, 2012)

aa muchas gracias lo hare haber si ya funciona gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola

ese transmisor es de la revista lupin y si no me equivoco el sintonizador era el inductor que lo desplazabas de arriba a hasta el centro y tenias toda la banda AM cuando yo lo arme me anduvo a la 4 porque tuves muchos problemas no es facil el tema de la transmision para mi y uno era que tenia que ser de germanio el transistor el alcance era bueno si la antena estaba bien alta y lo capacitores no eran cuanlquiera eran de discos ceramicos que tenian un tolerancia buena tanto que al ser un circuito tan sencillo los necesitaba y me los paso un compañero de taller hace mucho y me dijo que eran de los sintonizadores viejos de TV y me funsiono cuando use la bara de un radio viejo que tenia como 15Cm de longitud ricien hay anduvo.

saludos exitos mas que suerte


----------



## marlene (Abr 23, 2012)

The Master dijo:


> vos tenes un circuito tanque que consta de un capacitor de 100pF y la bobina,todo esto en paralelo,sacale ese capacitor y consegui uno de amplitud modulada de los receptores viejos y ponelo en ese lugar.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71575




Hola de nuevo, creo que no me esta funcionando correctamente el circuito cuando ya tengo la portadora en la banda de AM, alguien podria explicarme como es que modula este circuito despues de el transistor de amplificacion? 

saludos, gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2012)

Hola
SI lees un poco la pagina notaras que las etapas son deducibles, pero ni siquiera leíste el mensaje anterios _ lee :cabezon: .


----------



## marlene (Abr 24, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> SI lees un poco la pagina notaras que las etapas son deducibles, pero ni siquiera leíste el mensaje anterios _ lee :cabezon: .
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71633




Hola, muchas gracias por responder, si habia leido antes pero supuse que el primero tambien tenia una etapa de amplificacion, pero lo que no llego a entender es de que manera se hace la modulacion, y no me queda claro para que es el capacitor que une los transistores, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 24, 2012)

Está bastante claro en la imagen... según el nivel de audio que entregue el primer transistor, el segundo variará su amplitud. Sin el condensador de 100pF entre emisor y colector en el segundo transistor, el transmisor simplemente no funcionaría ya que forma parte vital del oscilador.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2012)

Hola

Bien te lo explico como me dé la gripe que tengo el primer transistor que tiene una resistencia de 180KΩ en la base que la misma es para que el primer transistor lleve la mínima tensión al segundo transistor el cual le alcanza para oscilar cuando hablas al parlante genera un señal que varia la tensión en la base del mismo el cual tiene que ser acoplado con el capacitor de 10µF para que la corriente continua no pase y si la señal alternas que genere el párlate que la misma variación que aparece en la base es reflejada entre emisor y colector del primer transistor que hace que la señal ondulante module la amplitud del oscilador que es el segundo transistor el capacitor de 100pF que esta entre emisor y colector del segundo transistor es solo para filtrar el ruido en unijuntura que es importante para que no se mueve de un lado para el otro la señal de sintonia

No se que habrás hecho para que no te funciones


----------

